# Hey Gary Check this out.



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Getting back into RC Planes and the electrics are the hot ticket right now.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/robert.ashley/teambananaracing/extrema.wmv

This is what it's all about.

Larry

Oh yeah I have a boat now so let's go fishun....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet vid Larry. Your right. Electric planes and park flyers are the hot items right now. You get a brushless motor and some Li Pol batteries and you can get 30 minutes oif flight time. Thats more than you can get with a gas engine.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Mine in the works.*

.


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

How much did that set ya back Gary? Please don't crash her on the first flight! 

Lates....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That plane was $60. I can fly a little Gabe. Not as good as racing the cars though. LOL


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

My dad was into the glider wings a few years ago, but the club he was in was not organized well, so he stopped flying.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

if you think that's cool, check this out.....

http://www.wimp.com/foam

kewl, eh?


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

I am sorry but those boats are COOL! I watched it and was amazed!

Gabe


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

physhstyx said:


> Getting back into RC Planes and the electrics are the hot ticket right now.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/robert.ashley/teambananaracing/extrema.wmv
> 
> ...


Dude that was crazy! I had to catch myself when he landed it again I almost started clapping. LOL


----------

